# Michael Philippi, major Chicago lighting designer, dies



## derekleffew (Oct 28, 2009)

Story at Michael Philippi, major Chicago lighting designer, dies - The Theater Loop.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 29, 2009)

He was one of the greatest designers I have ever had the pleasure of working with. He certainly had a great influence on me and how I approach design. The theatre world needs more people who care about the details of their work as much as he did.

RIP Michael, thanks for all you taught me.


----------



## SAWYeR (Oct 30, 2009)

My drafting class was canceled Wednesday because my teacher was working with him as a set designer. Too soon, too young. Rest In Peace Michael, you'll be missed.


----------

